# [H] Deathguard army for sale [W]�Paypal



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

*[H] Deathguard army for sale [W]£Paypal*

The time has come to part with my Deathguard army. This army is made almost entirely from metal models, the vast majority of which are oop and quite collectable.

The army features some extensive conversion and is based on DS/PP style bases in a swamp theme featuring use of clear resin as a water effect.

I would prefer very much to sell the army as a whole, but have listed individual prices per unit as well.

Converted Daemon Prince - based on the metal nurgle daemon prince with parts from the RT era GUO and wings from the oops pined dragon. Very heavy and Very fragile (despite plenty of pinning).










Squad of 5 Converted Terminators – based on metal obliterators









Converted Sorcerer in Terminator armour – based on metal obliterator









Plaguemarines…
Shown here in three squads of seven, with two five man havoc squads and four leftover models
In total there are:
2 Plaguemarine champions with powerfist, 2 Plaguemarines with meltaguns, 6 plaguemarines with plasmaguns, 1 Icon bearer, 4 with missile launcher, 4 with plasma cannon (counts as lascannon?), and 16 with bolters










6 RT era Renegades









2 Obliterators – based on daemon princes


















Converted Lord on scratch built palanquin









Plaguereaper – converted from Shadowsword









FW Blight Drone (not pictured yet)

FW Plague Hulk (not pictured yet)

6 mand bike squad – based on RT jetbikes & landspeeder (not pictured yet)



Entire army £350
Daemon Prince - £30
Lord on Palanquin - £15
Super Terminator Sorcerer - £15
5 man Super Terminator Squad £50
7 man Plaguemarine Squad £25 each
5 man Havoc squad £20 each
6 man RT collection £30
Super Obliterators £20 each

Plaguereaper Super heavy tank £60
Blight Drone £25
Plague Hulk £50
6 man (jet)bike squad £40

I am not interested in trades. I will consider bartering on price, P&P free to the UK, happy to post worldwide for a sensible amount.

More pictures available on request.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Land Raider sold, updated


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Definitely interested, but I'll have to think about it over the weekend (and might depends if my nid army sells on eBay). I'll get back to you.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Pm me if you want to make a deal.


----------

